
Sellyourmac and shyp - andrewfromx
I&#x27;m trying `sellyourmac.com` and `shyp.com` together for 1st time. So far it&#x27;s great. I got $200 more for an old 2011 iMac I want to throw out than I thought I would and I don&#x27;t have to package it. Shyp comes to my location and boxes it for me.
======
zephyrfalcon
They are offering $1125 for a MacBook Pro (in good condition) that I paid
almost $3000 for last January. Doesn't sound like a good deal at all.

~~~
andrewfromx
well every situation is different, but this was an old 2011 imac I was hoping
to get $300 for. They offered me $500. And Shyp. Wow. I didn't even have to
package the box.

